# Suggestions



## devilsadvocate (May 26, 2008)

hey i was hopping one of you could help me find the most evil sounding classical music possible. i am talking fire and brimstone type of evil. i have been mainly listening to stravinsky, strauss and wagner. i was wondering if there are better composers that you would suggest. thanks


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Mussorgsky - _Night on Bald Mountain_ is pretty fierce.


----------



## devilsadvocate (May 26, 2008)

Krummhorn said:


> Mussorgsky - _Night on Bald Mountain_ is pretty fierce.


your right it is, but i already have it. thanks for the suggestion though. any others?


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll be all cliché'ish and say Mahler's Symphony No. 2...Then I'll be even more cliché'ish and say any Mahler symphony is fierce (2nd, 5th, 6th...)

Movement I & V especially.


----------

